# After emerge system, dhcp and "netmount" problem

## Floog

This problem has turned into a nice little mind-bender for me.

My gentoo linux box is the router and firewall for my home network.  It's always on.

I did emerge system the other day and now am experiencing /etc/conf.d/net configuration problems.   Upon boot, I get the following messages regarding networking errors:

Bringing eth0 up

eth0 dhcp           [!!]

Please make sure that /etc/conf.d/net has one of the following set:

$iface_eth1 for old-style configuration

$ifconfig_eth1 for new-style configuration

ERROR:  Problem starting needed services.

               "netmount" was not started.

_____________

On my home network eth0 connects to the WAN/Internet, and eth1 is the gateway that connects the LAN.

In my /etc/conf.d/net file, I have tried the following:

ifconfig_eth0="dhcp"

and

ifconfig_eth0="dhcpcd"

and

ifconfig_eth0="dhcpcd -B"

and

ifconfig_eth0="dhcpcd -HD"

None of these has worked.  I get the same error message above after the boot hangs on Bringing up eth0 for a few minutes.

I then went to my Gentoo 2004.0 Install disc and decided to re-set networking according to Section 3.d. of the Installation Guide.  I was able to connect to the internet while chrooted to my hard drive.  But I was not able to reset net.eth0 because it was already created and in use, or some such that I can't remember exactly.

Finally, I grabbed a few minutes on the gentoo irc channel using a machine at work and a nice feller by the name of Codiflex suggested that I ifconfig down both my NICS, and then rmmod all my NIC modules, and then insmod the eth0 module and then call it up again with ifconfig eth0 up.  I then tried dhcpcd -B and gadzooks it works.  Then I insmod'ed the eth1 NIC module and set it as the LAN gateway and all that sorta thing.

The home network is completely functional now, but I don't want to go through such contortions to get networking running after a reboot.

What's wrong and how do I fix it?

I appreciate your time and patience.

Floog

----------

## Bombs14

I've never used ifconfig_eth0, but have you tried:

```
iface_eth0="dhcp"
```

(in case it wasn't obvious, this goes in /etc/conf.d/net   :Smile:  )

----------

## Floog

I tried the old-style config you suggested but it didn't solve the problem.

The exact same errors and messages occurred.

I was able to get networking running again by following the same routine I stated above.

Thanks for your input.

I wish the answer could have been that simple.

Floog

 *Bombs14 wrote:*   

> I've never used ifconfig_eth0, but have you tried:
> 
> ```
> iface_eth0="dhcp"
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## Floog

I wonder if I need to rm -f both net.eth0 and net.eth1 in order to get "rc-update add net.eth0 default" to work.

When I try to update my automatic networking I get this error:

Response:  net.eth0 already installed in runlevel default; skipping.

It will have to wait until this evening after work.

----------

## Bombs14

don't need to rm -f to remove from the default run level.

run this:

```
rc-update del net.eth0 default
```

to remove from the default run level =)

----------

## jdhooghe85

i am having the same problem. I reinstalled my gentoo system this morning but my internet does not work. It works when i use livecd but not when im in my system. I hope someone can fix this for us

----------

## lesc

I am also having the same problem after "emerge -u world".  I then blow away Gentoo (April 2003 install) and tried a new install and encountered the same problem again - "netmount was not started". I have reading many threads on this problem and can say my ethernet card is setup correctly. One interesting observation is I can get ethernet detection after booting a few times. This makes me think it is a script problem but I am unable to find the problem.

Can anyone offer us any suggestions to correct this problem?

----------

## jdhooghe85

bump

----------

## Floog

Hi Bombs,

Thanks for your response.

I'll delete net.eth0 and net.eth1, and then recreate them using the installation guide.

This will probably take care of the problem, as everything works upon manual reconfig. of all NIC devices.

Peace,

Floog 

[quote="

```
rc-update del net.eth0 default
```

to remove from the default run level =)[/quote]

----------

## lesc

I believe the problem is with hotplug. Another version of hotplug was released in June 2004. I was using a May version which was functional. After completing a "emerge - u world"  the problems started not only wiith eth0 but also with samba and xinetd which hotplug also controls. I tried to locate an ebuild of hotplug prior to June but am having difficulities. This should have worked "emerge hotplug-20030805-r2.ebuild" but I could not complete the emerge. How do I get a version of hotplug prior to June 2004?

 *Floog wrote:*   

> Hi Bombs,
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> 
> I'll delete net.eth0 and net.eth1, and then recreate them using the installation guide.
> ...

 [/quote]

----------

## Floog

Excellent Sleuthing, Mr. Lesc.   :Smile: 

I also note that my Samba server no longer starts automatically upon boot as it did before emerge system.  I didn't mention it though cuz I was trying to hit one problem at a time.

I'm still a bit of a gentoo tourist and have never filed a bug report before; do you think this is bug-worthy according to the Gentoo guidelines?  Or is it fixable with a different ebuild like you previously suggested.

What lead you to hotplug as the possible culprit in the first place? How did you troubleshoot it.

It's funny, when I used Slackware, I would fearlessly try things and tear through the system knowing that if worse came to worse, I could reformat/reinstall/load all backed-up configs in one hour.  But with Gentoo I'm always a little nervous about blowing up a 24-hour Stage 1 installation.      

Floog

[quote="lesc"]I believe the problem is with hotplug. Another version of hotplug was released in June 2004. I was using a May version which was functional. After completing a "emerge - u world"  the problems started not only wiith eth0 but also with samba and xinetd which hotplug also controls. I tried to locate an ebuild of hotplug prior to June but am having difficulities. This should have worked "emerge hotplug-20030805-r2.ebuild" but I could not complete the emerge. How do I get a version of hotplug prior to June 2004?

----------

## Treco

Hi there,

I dont have hotplug installed and eth0 was running well with dhcp before the -u world... now only works with fixed ip and gatway...

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lesc

This is weird - I booted up my system and eth0 was set by hotplug. I have observed sometimes hotplug will set eth0 and most of the time it will not. 

Can you do the following while I try and boot my system and wait for eth0 to fail. It will usually fail on the next few boots.  Oh, by the way I have been at this a few days. I blew away my Gentoo (April 2003 install) and tried a new install which led me to believe it is hotplug.

cd /etc/hotplug -> here you will find a file called net.agent

edit this file and remove the # in front of DEBUG=yes export DEBUG

Please report your findings and I will try the same.

Let's find the bug before we report it to bugzilla.

[quote="Floog"]Excellent Sleuthing, Mr. Lesc.   :Smile: 

I also note that my Samba server no longer starts automatically upon boot as it did before emerge system.  I didn't mention it though cuz I was trying to hit one problem at a time.

I'm still a bit of a gentoo tourist and have never filed a bug report before; do you think this is bug-worthy according to the Gentoo guidelines?  Or is it fixable with a different ebuild like you previously suggested.

What lead you to hotplug as the possible culprit in the first place? How did you troubleshoot it.

It's funny, when I used Slackware, I would fearlessly try things and tear through the system knowing that if worse came to worse, I could reformat/reinstall/load all backed-up configs in one hour.  But with Gentoo I'm always a little nervous about blowing up a 24-hour Stage 1 installation.      

Floog

 *lesc wrote:*   

> I believe the problem is with hotplug. Another version of hotplug was released in June 2004. I was using a May version which was functional. After completing a "emerge - u world"  the problems started not only wiith eth0 but also with samba and xinetd which hotplug also controls. I tried to locate an ebuild of hotplug prior to June but am having difficulities. This should have worked "emerge hotplug-20030805-r2.ebuild" but I could not complete the emerge. How do I get a version of hotplug prior to June 2004?

 

----------

## o0the_llama0o

hi sorry for the late response but i think it MIGHT be a hotplug or something or other autodetection problem

recently (not after an emerge -u world)  i was having some problems with my ISP because they didn't change my speeds so they made me unplug my router and hook up my computer directly to the modem (using xp because they don't know linux) before they admitted that they just hadn't changed my speeds...anyway when i plugged all my stuff back in i had the 

bringing eth0 up....[!!]  

i couldn't get eth0 up even after i booted (im using dhcp (iface_eht0="dhcp")) 

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart wouldn't bring it up

how i solved it...

i just shut the power down for everything

router modem computer NIC (network interface device) (they're all hooked up to powersurge protector)

(make sure your ethernet lights are out)

and then turned the power back on

and it booted up great

i think the problem was that my router had been listening for the wrong address that my NIC was sending out (sorry for these terms, i don't really know the technical side of networking) and with the power going out everything was reset

also try pressing the reset button on your router (if there is one)

be careful though u don't want to reset to factory resets or ull have to configure everything again

----------

## jdhooghe85

bump 

please guys if you know anything about the problem we are experiencing it would be much appreciated.

----------

## lesc

Here is a copy of my log. Hotplug attempted to initialize eth0 but was unable to and netmount was not started. Hotplug will not only fail to start eth0 but will not start other services on my system like samba and xinetd. There has to be a bug in hotplug. I rebooted the system again and hotplug initialized eth0 as well as samba and xinetd. Hotplug will start eth0 on the occassional boot. Man this is weird. I can submit a bug report. Any comments?

Jul 27 05:05:58 boo sundance.c:v1.01+LK1.09a 10-Jul-2003  Written by Donald Becker

Jul 27 05:05:58 boo http://www.scyld.com/network/sundance.html

Jul 27 05:05:58 boo PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 02:03.0

Jul 27 05:05:58 boo PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:1f.1

Jul 27 05:05:58 boo PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 02:01.2

Jul 27 05:05:58 boo eth0: D-Link DFE-550TX FAST Ethernet Adapter at 0xc000, 00:50:ba:6b:2a:ed, IRQ 11.

Jul 27 05:05:58 boo eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x7869 advertising 01e1.

Jul 27 05:05:58 boo 0: nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 nvidia.o Kernel Module  1.0-4496  Wed Jul 16 19:03:09 PDT 2003

Jul 27 05:05:58 boo eth0: Link changed:

Jul 27 05:05:59 boo eth0: Link changed: 100Mbps, full duplex

Jul 27 05:05:59 boo dhcpcd[1887]: broadcasting DHCP_REQUEST for 192.168.1.101

Jul 27 05:06:00 boo dhcpcd[1887]: dns option is missing in DHCP server response. Assuming 192.168.1.1

Jul 27 05:06:00 boo dhcpcd[1887]: subnetMask option is missing in DHCP server response. Assuming 255.0.0.0

Jul 27 05:06:00 boo dhcpcd[1887]: broadcastAddr option is missing in DHCP server response. Assuming 0.255.255.255

Jul 27 05:06:00 boo dhcpcd[1887]: dhcpIPaddrLeaseTime option is missing in DHCP server response. Assuming 4294967295 sec

Jul 27 05:06:00 boo dhcpcd[1887]: dhcpT1value is missing in DHCP server response. Assuming 2147483647 sec

Jul 27 05:06:00 boo dhcpcd[1887]: dhcpT2value is missing in DHCP server response. Assuming 3758096383 sec

Jul 27 05:06:00 boo dhcpcd[1887]: DHCP_NAK server response received

Jul 27 05:06:00 boo dhcpcd[1887]: broadcasting DHCP_DISCOVER

Jul 27 05:06:59 boo dhcpcd[1887]: timed out waiting for a valid DHCP server response

Jul 27 05:06:59 boo rc-scripts: ERROR:  Problem starting needed services.

Jul 27 05:06:59 boo rc-scripts:         "netmount" was not started.

 *jdhooghe85 wrote:*   

> bump 
> 
> please guys if you know anything about the problem we are experiencing it would be much appreciated.

 

----------

## Floog

I'll add to the Hotplug funkiness goin' round.

On my system too, Samba and Netmount fail to start upon boot.

When I do -- /etc/init.d/samba start ---  I actually get a message stating, "Bringing up eth0."  And then I receive the same message about being sure to properly set my net device using the new style or old style config. in /etc/conf.d/net.  At the end, I get the green asterisk and "Samba started" text.

I think the moral of the story for me is to pick up a spare hard drive in which I load a functional gentoo setup ready to go as a replacement when I botch my system up with emerge accidents like doing "emerge system" instead of "emerge sync".

Lesc, you seem to be comfortable with some of the diagnostics for logging these kinds of errors.  Would you mind going forward and posting this as a bug.  I am definitely stumped.  I have tried to reinstall/reconfig. networking 3 times now by removing my net.eth0 and net.eth1, and recreating them using the Installation Handbook.

The only thing I haven't done is unemerge Hotplug and try to install different versions of it, for fear of making it worse.

Floog

 *lesc wrote:*   

> Hotplug will not only fail to start eth0 but will not start other services on my system like samba and xinetd. Hotplug will start eth0 on the occassional boot. Man this is weird. I can submit a bug report. Any comments?
> 
> 

 

----------

## Floog

I am plesantly surprised but definitely still scratching my head.

I just emerged the latest version of hotplug by way of ssh while here at work.

I then put sshd into my /etc/conf.d/local.start file to make sure it would start up upon reboot.  I rebooted the gentoo routerbox and then tried logging in again.  I thought for sure ssh would fail because networking would still be broken.

To my astonishment, I successfully logged in by way of ssh and saw that Samba was working and ifconfig shows both eth0 and eth1 fully configured and UP.

This is what I just downloaded-- /usr/portage/sys-apps/hotplug/hotplug-20040401.ebuild

I didn't do anything else other than emerge this ebuild of hotplug.

Give it a try.

Floog

----------

## Floog

I forgot to mention that I also updated the configuration files relating to hotplug by way of ---  etc-update --help config

I then chose "-3" to merge all the new config files into place.

That's it.

Floog

 *Floog wrote:*   

> I am plesantly surprised but definitely still scratching my head.
> 
> I just emerged the latest version of hotplug by way of ssh while here at work.
> 
> I then put sshd into my /etc/conf.d/local.start file to make sure it would start up upon reboot.  I rebooted the gentoo routerbox and then tried logging in again.  I thought for sure ssh would fail because networking would still be broken.
> ...

 

----------

## lesc

I will report a bug in the latest version (Latest version available: 20040401) of hotplug. I have enough data to support my bug report. 

To get hotplug working (eth0) I worked backwards and tried every version of hotplug until I finally got one working. The version that works for me is dated January 06 2004. May & June  versions did not mount eth0. There is one message after rebooting "can't synthesize input services /proc/bus/input/devices missing". I could not see any problem with this and believe I was getting this message prior to my emerge -u world.

Here are the steps I used to get hotplug working (eth0):

1. Download hotplug-20040105.ebuild from

http://www.gentoo-portage.com/browse-program.php?program=4133

2. Removed current hotplug with emerge: emerge unmerge hotplug 

3. Add ebuild to /usr/portage/sys-apps/hotplug

    bash-2.05b# qpkg -vv hotplug-20040105.ebuild

4. emerge ebuild

    bash-2.05b# 

    emerge /usr/portage/sys-apps/hotplug/hotplug-20040105.ebuild

5. Update the config files with etc-update

    * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

    * IMPORTANT: 10 config files in /etc need updating.

    * Type emerge --help config to learn how to update config files.

Let me know if this works for you. I am now off to bugzilla to report the problem. I will visit this message thread over the next few days. Hopefully someone can make the current version work.

----------

## oliwood

I've been having simalar problems since I did and emege -u gftp, and I had been putting it down to missing config files (I hosed lots of things using etc-update - so my other posts for the tale!)

netmount fails to start on boot, smaba etc thus fail.   My quick work around is once I've logged in the gnome I fire up a Su terminal, and type "dchpd eth0".

I can then connect fine.  Oh - i used to have to manually set the http_proxy too, but I added the Export line to my /etc/profile and that sorted that one.

Im on a local LAN, provided by the university, sittting behind a firewall if thats importnant too.

It would be nice to think that a broken hotplug was the sorce of my problems - I've been banging my head on this one for ages!

----------

## Floog

Hi Lesc,

Thanks for providing the steps to install alternate ebuilds.

Our results trying different versions of Hotplug is the opposite.

I was only able to correct the /etc/conf.d/net problem and samba problem by emerging the latest version of Hotplug: 20040401.

By emerging that version and reconfig'ing networking again, it finally worked.

I wonder if you tried emerging the latest Hotplug version and then simply tried emerge -U system one more time.  It may sort itself out after doing the etc-update --help config and bash~$rc-update add net.eth0 default.

That's just a guess, though.

Thanks again for your thoughtful responses.

Floog 

 *lesc wrote:*   

> May & June  versions did not mount eth0. There is one message after rebooting "can't synthesize input services /proc/bus/input/devices missing". 
> 
> 

 

----------

## lesc

Thanks for the info. Floog, I tried your suggestion and emerged the current version of hotplug. eth0 did initialize and I do have access to the internet.

However, I encountered another bug that was reported on June 2004 at https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=50490. This has not been resolved  and is still flagged "major" bug. I can live with this one.

Floog, after "emerge hotplug" and a reboot my log reported the following:

* Stopping input hotplugging...                                                                                     

* Stopping pci hotplugging...                                                                                       

* Stopping usb hotplugging...                                                                                       

* Starting input hotplugging...                                                                                     

* Starting pci hotplugging...

/etc/hotplug/pci.rc: line 56: /sbin/hotplug: No such file or directory

/etc/hotplug/pci.rc: line 56: /sbin/hotplug: No such file or directory

/etc/hotplug/pci.rc: line 56: /sbin/hotplug: No such file or directory

/etc/hotplug/pci.rc: line 56: /sbin/hotplug: No such file or directory

/etc/hotplug/pci.rc: line 56: /sbin/hotplug: No such file or directory

/etc/hotplug/pci.rc: line 56: /sbin/hotplug: No such file or directory

/etc/hotplug/pci.rc: line 56: /sbin/hotplug: No such file or directory

/etc/hotplug/pci.rc: line 56: /sbin/hotplug: No such file or directory

/etc/hotplug/pci.rc: line 56: /sbin/hotplug: No such file or directory

/etc/hotplug/pci.rc: line 56: /sbin/hotplug: No such file or directory

/etc/hotplug/pci.rc: line 56: /sbin/hotplug: No such file or directory

/etc/hotplug/pci.rc: line 56: /sbin/hotplug: No such file or directory

/etc/hotplug/pci.rc: line 56: /sbin/hotplug: No such file or directory

/etc/hotplug/pci.rc: line 56: /sbin/hotplug: No such file or directory

/etc/hotplug/pci.rc: line 56: /sbin/hotplug: No such file or directory

/etc/hotplug/pci.rc: line 56: /sbin/hotplug: No such file or directory

/etc/hotplug/pci.rc: line 56: /sbin/hotplug: No such file or directory                                               

 * Starting usb hotplugging...

 *Floog wrote:*   

> Hi Lesc,
> 
> Thanks for providing the steps to install alternate ebuilds.
> 
> Our results trying different versions of Hotplug is the opposite.
> ...

 

----------

## lesc

Try Floogs sugguestion (see message Floog Wed July 28, 2004 8:57 am).

If you need further help let us know and we can walk you through it.

 *oliwood wrote:*   

> I've been having simalar problems since I did and emege -u gftp, and I had been putting it down to missing config files (I hosed lots of things using etc-update - so my other posts for the tale!)
> 
> netmount fails to start on boot, smaba etc thus fail.   My quick work around is once I've logged in the gnome I fire up a Su terminal, and type "dchpd eth0".
> 
> I can then connect fine.  Oh - i used to have to manually set the http_proxy too, but I added the Export line to my /etc/profile and that sorted that one.
> ...

 

----------

## jdhooghe85

Its still not working for me, i followed floog's suggestion but it doesnt work. When i boot to the live cd the internet works but when i am in my system it doesnt. i am using the nvidia ethernet driver:forcedeth and it starts as a module as it should at startup. when i type ifconfig in my system it only shows lo and when i type ifconfig in livecd it shows lo and eth0. I use cable from a router and the only thing i have enabled in /etc/conf.d/net is the dhcp stuff and nothing else. I also have the right dns address in /etc/resolv.conf. when i type ifconfig eth0 it shows eth0 in loopback. If anyones got any suggestions that would be great.

----------

## Floog

Hi JD,

Please post the eth0 line that you are using in your /etc/conf.d/net.

And also please post the output of lsmod showing your NIC module that gets loaded upon boot.

Thanks,

Floog

 *jdhooghe85 wrote:*   

>  i am using the nvidia ethernet driver:forcedeth and it starts as a module as it should at startup. when i type ifconfig in my system it only shows lo and when i type ifconfig in livecd it shows lo and eth0. I use cable from a router and the only thing i have enabled in /etc/conf.d/net is the dhcp stuff and nothing else. 

 

----------

## lesc

jdhooghe85, can you please provide a copy of the /etc/conf.d/net file. In the net file I provided, you should have iface_eth0="dhcp" uncommented. I also have dhcpcd_eth0="-d" uncommented for debug purposes.

=====

# /etc/conf.d/net:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

# Global config file for net.* rc-scripts

# This is basically the ifconfig argument without the ifconfig $iface

#

#iface_eth0=

#iface_eth1=

# For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp"

# For passing options to dhcpcd use dhcpcd_eth?

#

iface_eth0="dhcp"

dhcpcd_eth0="-d"

# For adding aliases to a interface

#

#alias_eth0=

# NB:  The next is only used for aliases.

#

# To add a custom netmask/broadcast address to created aliases,

# uncomment and change accordingly.  Leave commented to assign

# defaults for that interface.

#

#broadcast_eth0=

#netmask

# For setting the default gateway

#

#gateway=

==========

What version of hotplug do you have installed?

"emerge search hotplug" will show the version you have installed. 

bash-2.05b# emerge search hotplug

Searching...

[ Results for search key : hotplug ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

*  sys-apps/hotplug

      Latest version available: 20040401

      Latest version installed: 20040401

      Size of downloaded files: 40 kB

      Homepage:    http://linux-hotplug.sourceforge.net

      Description: USB and PCI hotplug scripts

      License:     GPL-2

*  sys-apps/hotplug-base

      Latest version available: 20040401

      Latest version installed: 20040401

      Size of downloaded files: 40 kB

      Homepage:    http://linux-hotplug.sourceforge.net

      Description: Base Hotplug framework

      License:     GPL-2

 *jdhooghe85 wrote:*   

> Its still not working for me, i followed floog's suggestion but it doesnt work. When i boot to the live cd the internet works but when i am in my system it doesnt. i am using the nvidia ethernet driver:forcedeth and it starts as a module as it should at startup. when i type ifconfig in my system it only shows lo and when i type ifconfig in livecd it shows lo and eth0. I use cable from a router and the only thing i have enabled in /etc/conf.d/net is the dhcp stuff and nothing else. I also have the right dns address in /etc/resolv.conf. when i type ifconfig eth0 it shows eth0 in loopback. If anyones got any suggestions that would be great.

 

----------

## oliwood

Mr Lesc+Floog,

Thanks for all your help - 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Try Floogs sugguestion (see message Floog Wed July 28, 2004 8:57 am).
> 
> If you need further help let us know and we can walk you through it. 

 

I got through an emerge -u system, and ran dispatch-conf (I dont now trust etc-update!) and netwmount, ssd, and Samba now fire up when I boot!

Which is all cool - but I still have to do a su >  dhcpcd eth0 to be able to get anywhere!  Any ideas?

oli

----------

## oliwood

My thanks to Lesc and Floog -Im now out of this damned nightmare!  The emerge -u system did the trick - I just had to run dispatch-conf to clean things up and then re-edit my /etc/conf.d/net and add back some stuff that my origianl etc-update hosing had got rid of!

The combinations of a dodgy emerge and an etc-update had me completely confused!

----------

## Floog

No prob., Oli.

We all worked through it together.

I really enjoy the open attitude of the Gentoo community.

Coming from a binaries based distro. background, Gentoo is taking a while to get used to, but I am enjoying it more and more every day.

Floog

----------

## lesc

Great news oliwood! You solved this problem.

I learned a lot working through this eth0 problem. It's great to see the Gentoo users working together to solve each others problems.  Since the last time I was here,  I have read a lot of message threads about "etc-update" and the use of dispatch-conf. It's good to see that this worked for you.

 *oliwood wrote:*   

> My thanks to Lesc and Floog -Im now out of this damned nightmare!  The emerge -u system did the trick - I just had to run dispatch-conf to clean things up and then re-edit my /etc/conf.d/net and add back some stuff that my origianl etc-update hosing had got rid of!
> 
> The combinations of a dodgy emerge and an etc-update had me completely confused!

 

----------

